# CM Punk New look



## Rum4 (Feb 17, 2012)

> – CM Punk will appear at Elimination Chamber with a modified look as he was clean-shaven for media appearances Friday promoting the pay-per-view event. The WWE Champion appeared on Real Milwaukee and was asked why he no longer has any facial hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The video interview is available here - 

http://beta.realmilwaukeenow.com/2012/wwe-superstar-cm-punk-pays-real-milwaukee-a-visit/


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

What the fuck has he done....


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

He looks like a rehabilitating convict.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Autistic (Feb 15, 2012)

haha looks fine


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!  what the fuck has he done??? i liked him so much better with the beard  nooooooooo


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

He looks good


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Who the fuck is that?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, I guess Steve Buschemi can get the part of Punk in CM Punk the movie.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Dunno what to think, I was about to write "who cares for a shave" but then i realized he really looks bad in that pic, uhm -_-


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Really it's just a bad picture, but...

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! HE'S GONNA GET BURIED NOW! WHAT A LOSER! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT! THE MAIN EVENT JUST GOT EVEN LESS CREDIBLE!

I hate you all.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Don't give a shit. Still Best in the World!!


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Baddd pic shot. :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bad pic, who cares.

And win to the poster above me with the Minoru avatar pic!!!


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

He looks like... CM Punk. 

Peeps just have a hard time accepting change around these parts.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

He didn't have a beard for years...people are seriously complaining about this?


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

It has begun... The transition to complete babyface is nearly complete.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like he shouldn't be allowed within two hundred feet of a school. I'm sure he'll end up growing it back quickly though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol he must of went home and told himself "eh might as well, it will grow back!"


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

CM Punk just grow the beard back. Seriously this new look doesnt work for you


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Hint: It grows back.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

"Babyface" Punk

He is taking the Cena route.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

LOL @ grown men worrying about how another grown man grooms himself. He's still gonna be getting pussy so who cares?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*takes on of Punks man cards* You need a beard like Daniel Bryan


----------



## KingofMetalFIN (Nov 24, 2011)

Masquerade said:


> He looks good


No, he doesn't. And you know that very well.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Lastier said:


> "Babyface" Punk
> 
> He is taking the Cena route.


LOL... this is just so ridiculous.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I bet Punk will start growing back the beard. He probably just shaved it off for the interview.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

He kinda looks like the homeless guy with the golden voice. Whatever, change is good.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Now all he needs is a haircut like Batista's..


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> What the fuck has he done....


Now you have to make a CM Carell


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

Lucifer34 said:


> I bet Punk will start growing back the beard. He probably just shaved it off for the interview.


Someone does pay attention to the Raw ratings


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like he's copying Jericho.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

wow you guys rly need to calm down :\..guy takes a shave and everyones loseing there hardon now?LOL..oh and that note for anyone who aint got a beard you should know its inconvenient especially if your sweating and doin shit he does.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

he looks like a moron


----------



## KING CRAVE (Apr 16, 2011)

What the hell.. if he doesn't grow it back, I'm removing my signature amd my avatar.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> Looks like he's copying Jericho.


10/10

If Jericho actually calls him out on it 20/10


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Dude looks fine, and I'm sure he'll start growing it back so he might have the beard back within a month/2 months. Always weird to see how guys here care so much about how another guy looks.


----------



## Rum4 (Feb 17, 2012)

Chris Jericho is the one who tries hard to be CM PUNK. Chris Jericho = CM PUNK WANNABE.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Cant believe there is so much fuss over facial hair and how a dude grooms himself. Once he realises what he has done, he will grow it back. 

He really does look like a short order cook at waffle house now though.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

DoubleAwesome said:


> he looks like a moron


Coming from a Miz fan, I find this... hilarious.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

God Movement said:


> 10/10
> 
> If Jericho actually calls him out on it 20/10


Don't be silly if he truly wanted to copy Jericho, he'd bleach his hair blonde...










Oh wait...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lmao 

Oh man that is not a good look, hopefully it's just a bad picture because he looks an ex-con recovering crack addict on the Jeremy Kyle show


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Is this E! now? Why is everyone bitching that he shaved? Looks great, nothing wrong with a good clean shave.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Copying Jericho


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Jericho should grow his back out now.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Yea because Jericho NEVER had a beard that he used to put baretts in. :kobe

You stans disgust me.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Phil5991 said:


> Don't be silly if he truly wanted to copy Jericho, he'd bleach his hair blonde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate to break this to you mate, but Punk's hair is naturally blonde


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Phil5991 said:


> Don't be silly if he truly wanted to copy Jericho, he'd bleach his hair blonde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish he'd go back to this look.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Guys, new report is that he shaved his balls too. Comments?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Guys, new report is that he shaved his balls too. Comments?


What? Why? When? Where?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe he tried to have it in a weird way like Jeff but he botched the shave and ended shaving all in the end.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

haha wow, people on this site really are obsessed with the most miniscule details of wrestlers appearances. It's a picture taken in the middle of him saying something. Those tend to look pretty bad. I thought this may be obvious, but apparently I underestimated some of the people on here.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

No, the beard made him look badass. 

First Undertaker shaves his hair and now this?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i don't care.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Better than triple H's sideburns/mustache thing
lol motorhead


----------



## KingofMetalFIN (Nov 24, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Better than triple H's sideburns/mustache thing
> lol motorhead


No, just no. Lemmy is god.


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow are we really bashing someone for shaving now? You guys cant be serious.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

But after all, didn't he was shaved even in his first run in ECW? so nothing new right?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Better than triple H's sideburns/mustache thing
> lol motorhead


The mutton chops have never been a good look.


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

To be honest I probably would not have even noticed if I didnt come across this thread


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The beard was CM Punk's trademark look, and now it's looks very odd that it's gone. On a positive note, he actually looks younger with a clean shaven look.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

Nyu! Not the beard! Anything but the beard!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Not bad really.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

rise said:


> The beard was CM Punk's trademark look, and now it's looks very odd that it's gone. On a positive note,* he actually looks younger with a clean shaven look.*


I dissagree... It looks like he jumped to be 10 years old.


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

He looks fine, what the hell is the problem?


----------



## Rum4 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah WTH is the problem. Go complain about the Punk wannabe, Chris Jericho's stupid hair.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

He does look like an ex crack addict on the Jeremy Kyle show


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

:lmao at you guys overreacting


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh big mistake. Punk will now lose the support of the IWC as he has broken the IWC's golden rule...

They *MUST* have facial hair


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!  what the fuck has he done??? *i liked him so much better with the beard*  nooooooooo


oh noes now he's unlikable and will lose draw.

People like you piss me off.

Who cares if he had facial hair or not, he's the same Punk. He looks fine anyways.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

I do prefer the General Zod look.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Bob the Jobber said:


> The mutton chops have never been a good look.












Lemmy disagrees.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Give-a-fuck-meter:

10
9
8
7
6
5
4
3
2
1
> 0


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

iMiZFiT said:


> Oh big mistake. Punk will now lose the support of the IWC as he has broken the IWC's golden rule...
> 
> They *MUST* have facial hair


Y2J's been clean-shaven for years, and he's probably the IWC's favourite guy on the roster at the moment.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

Was a joke at how the IWC always say that people need "Facial Hair" to look like a badass, most recently the Miz, before that D Bryan.


----------



## Rum4 (Feb 17, 2012)

The Miz sucks with or without facial hair and thats a FACT!


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

Doesn't look like a wrestler nor champion LOL


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

Rum4 said:


> The Miz sucks with or without facial hair and thats a FACT!


I think Punk wants his dick back now.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

iMiZFiT said:


> Oh big mistake. Punk will now lose the support of the IWC as he has broken the IWC's golden rule...
> 
> They *MUST* have facial hair


So THIS is why the IWC doesn't like divas!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

It is just hair. I had no idea some people cared this much.


----------



## Rum4 (Feb 17, 2012)

iMiZFiT said:


> I think Punk wants his dick back now.


And The Miz refuses to take it out of his mouth.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

rofl that reminds me of when Edge came back with a hobo beard and suddenly his IWC fandom grew by like 200%...


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

Lol yep I don't imagine that would happen. Miz is probably a corporate ass kisser backstage and Punk is probably some wannabe rebel


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

If this is going to be his look now, that's fine, but I believe he should get a buzz cut, or spike up his hair like he did as an announcer, and maybe colour it some "punk type" colour, to give himself a more marketable look IMO.

I think if he did that it would greatly help him out!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Am I the only one that doesn't fucking care?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

FUCK YOU CM PUNK! DIE!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

OMG CHANGE. HATE ON IT BECAUSE IT'S DIFFERENT. LMAO SMILIE.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SES Beard needs to return


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

God I knew when I read "NEW LOOK" it would be about facial hair.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

You guys are all acting like a bunch of girls.

What's with the IWC and body hair? I've seen a whole thread filled with guys bitching about Taker's hair.. now there's like a 10 page thread cause Punk shaved his beard?
Punk can do whatever he wants.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

good interview the little part about austin and hoe he is an actor now is clearly a way to start a future feud


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

CM PUNK's NEW "NEW LOOK". He grooms his eyebrows.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

>












:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

This would never have happened in the Attitude Era.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

It looks fine, no big deal.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

max314 said:


> This would never have happened in the Attitude Era.


Yeah man haircuts are sooooooooooooooooooo PG, fucking kids. :gun:


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> Dude looks fine, and I'm sure he'll start growing it back so he might have the beard back within a month/2 months. Always weird to see how guys here care so much about how another guy looks.


This!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Short hair? Check.
Clean shaven? Check.
Media appearances? Check.
Poor attempts at comedy? Check.

Corporate sell-out CM Punk is now complete. Just give him a baseball cap and arm bands and he'd be....well you know. :lmao


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

OMG CM Punk doesn't have a beard I've never seen that before


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Jesus look-a-like gone satan


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

max314 said:


> This would never have happened in the Attitude Era.


If this is a joke, I applaud you for you jab at the people on here who are still stuck in 1998. If you're serious, get the fuck out with that bullshit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

He looks good, what's the problem?

I'd do him.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I bet WWE told him to change his image to look more professional. I dont buy his reason of just doing it when he got home


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

he looks pretty good actually. reminds me of high school science teacher from like ages ago.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Da Silva said:


> He looks like a rehabilitating convict.


Boom

He can shave, cut his hair, do whatever he wants he looks like a serial killer to me regardless.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

SAL said:


> OMG CM Punk doesn't have a beard I've never seen that before







Laughed my ass off.


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

11 pages on CM Punk shaving.

Dear god.


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He looks like Jim Carey circa In Living Color with tribal tattoos. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

PMSL at the Punk fans getting angry at some these comments, He should not have shaved it's not a good look for him, He looks like Steve Carrell if he was a Pedophile.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Apokolips said:


> He looks like Steve Carrell if he was a Pedophile.


Damn, you're right.

"Come here, Little Jimmy. I have Pepsi and G.I. Joes."


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok so he's full babyface now. So Cena will grow a beard now.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

omg you guys are acting as if it wont grown anymore


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Heel said:


> If this is a joke, I applaud you for you jab at the people on here who are still stuck in 1998. If you're serious, get the fuck out with that bullshit.


In that case, I'll just leave it spinning like the end of _Inception_.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

It looks like CM Punk is trying to be a company man. The Punk has gone corporate.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Ok so he's full babyface now. So Cena will grow a beard now.


EMBRACE THE HAIR!!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Damn, you're right.
> 
> "Come here, Little Jimmy. I have Pepsi and G.I. Joes."


Lol the Ice Cream bars now make alot of sence.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Deebow said:


> It looks like CM Punk is trying to be a company man.


Company Man Punk.

Jesus, it's all starting to make sense...


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

max314 said:


> Company Man Punk.
> 
> Jesus, it's all starting to make sense...


This was the change he has been talking about all along.


----------



## Fazz003 (Jan 3, 2012)

He's being Cena-fied. If his tattoos start is disappear...BE AFRAID, BE VERY AFRAID.


----------



## misteralex (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't really get why people are complaining, he *almost* was clean shaven at MITB 2011 after all..


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Heel said:


> If this is a joke, I applaud you for you jab at the people on here who are still stuck in 1998. If you're serious, get the fuck out with that bullshit.


Hahaha... well said. That's exactly what this board is by the way.

People cannot handle change on this board. I understand the Attitude era was a great boom time in the business but it's also necessary to realize that was 15 years ago, time to let go. 

The fact CM Punk shaving receives this much scrutiny... it's a little scary.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

misteralex said:


> Don't really get why people are complaining, he *almost* was clean shaven at MITB 2011 after all..


This...He'll probably come into EC looking something like this, so it's really not a big deal. And if not, whatever. I really couldn't give a shit about someone's facial hair.


----------



## kaleb.09 (Mar 12, 2010)

anyone know when this was taken?


----------



## map the soul (Jan 24, 2012)

He should come into EC rocking a bald head.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

omg this means he's going to be a Cena clean shaven babyface. Fuck you WWE!

It's just a trim. No big deal. Last I checked this was apart of daily life.


----------



## BoringFan (Sep 12, 2011)

I've never cared for the "Punk looks like janitor" comments but...wow, without the beard he does look like a lameass jobber.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Meanwhile in third world countries...


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Drylenz36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Might as well get rid of the sleeked back hair as well.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Da Silva said:


> He looks like a rehabilitating convict.


:lmao 

Anyone else think he did it because Vince didn't invite him to the WM29 press conference? He looks even less credible now, I doubt Al Snow would take this guy to the Job Squad. Seriously, no matter what your opinion on him.


----------



## BoringFan (Sep 12, 2011)

Drylenz36 said:


> Might as well get rid of the sleeked back hair as well.


Yeah - clean shaven isn't evil or anything, it just looks goofy with that hairstyle on him.


----------



## zehapplesaucers (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought he dyed his hair green or something judging by how many pages this got. I laughed hard at the pic, though. It'll grow back, you guys.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bolanboy said:


> 11 pages on CM Punk shaving.
> 
> Dear god.


Its now on 14 pages you see people do care on CM Punk shaving off his beard


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Im sure it will grow back, he shaved it on tuesday


----------



## Munji (Feb 9, 2011)

Guy needs to seriously adjust his demeanor when it comes to presenting himself and the WWE in public interviews and in particular dealing with people who do not know the ins and outs of RAW, Smackdown and PPV's.

Just the little things like the way he nonchalantly throws the belt down when it wont stay up, scoffs at people when they get a detail slightly wrong and generally the way he presents himself as a person. Nobody is ever going to take him seriously as a main-eventer let alone a champion or face of the company if he doesnt straighten up a little.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

hairs and facial hairs are sooo 2011.

jk.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Munji said:


> Guy needs to seriously adjust his demeanor when it comes to presenting himself and the WWE in public interviews and in particular dealing with people who do not know the ins and outs of RAW, Smackdown and PPV's.
> 
> Just the little things like the way he nonchalantly throws the belt down when it wont stay up, scoffs at people when they get a detail slightly wrong and generally the way he presents himself as a person. Nobody is ever going to take him seriously as a main-eventer let alone a champion or face of the company if he doesnt straighten up a little.


I thought the part where he snatched that piece of paper off the guy presenter seemed a bit rude. I agree CM Punk does need to watch how he acts when doing interviews as hes supposed to be the champion repesenting the company


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

A man shaving, what has the world come too!!!!

If this was done Tuesday, it'll be fine for tomorrow anyway.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

zehapplesaucers said:


> It'll grow back, you guys.


Yes, but how do you know? How do you _KNOW?!_


----------



## bwalz (Jun 28, 2011)

he needs to go back to just the 'stache. then again it was kinda heelish looking


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

This thread is hot.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow, that will take about a day to grow back.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

He used to look like a short-order cook. Now he looks like the guy working the grill at McDonald's.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*lol*_


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

TelkEvolon said:


> Wow, that will take about a day to grow back.


This is true, but CM Punk rarely changes his look unless he plans on keeping something for a while. (See: long-haired, whiskered ECW Punk, long-haired, beared SES Jesus Punk, bald-heared, super-beared jobber Punk, short-haired, goateed Nexus Punk, slicked-back, bearded Best in the World Punk).


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Ever since when is shaving a "modified look" ?

"Randy Orton will be appearing at Wrestlemania this year with a modified look. He's got a bit of stubble so get ready for some change."


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope he grows a Hitler 'stash*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

...He shaved to look like Jericho. He's a "wannabe", remember?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I stood before my bathroom mirror this morning pondering whether or not I wished to shave my bushy beard off. I opted to not. I am horrified that CM Punk has decided to _shave his face_. Horrified. What was he thinking? Why isn't this thread much longer than it is?


----------



## TheRevolver (Feb 18, 2012)

I prefer the beard, ah well it will already be stubble by Elimination Chamber, this is weird I know - but I was even bothered by the light stubble he had for last years MITB PPV, he was looking awesome with the mustache!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

This thread is the equivalent to Joan Rivers talking about the red carpet outfits. Scary.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Pictures sometimes does a person no justice. Look at the stupid goofy smile he has on. He will look cool on RAW, just like at MITB.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

he looks perfectly fine.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Why is this thread 16+ pages?

Why is a wrestler's lack of facial hair newsworthy?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

He is turning into ultra cool baby face hero now. Itbegins.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hope he grows a Hitler 'stash*


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

Smith_Jensen said:


> Why is this thread 16+ pages?
> 
> Why is a wrestler's lack of facial hair newsworthy?


Look at the Raw ratings this week


----------



## Zeus85 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hes the new "face" of WWE might as well look it


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I miss the pornstache. This is facial hair's biggest loss since... well, since Edge shaved his beard that one time. I had nightmares for a straight week.


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

Omg man who cares about the guy's beard!? Relax people.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

I wounder if he turn to God??? It worked for Vince Russo, so why not Punk.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Dude looks like he just got out of a drug rehabilitation center.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks fine!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not a fan, at least in this shot. He looks good without the beard but only with long hair, the short hair look lends itself to the beard. Who knows though, he might look better live than in 1 photograph. Either way, I'm not too concerned about the way he looks.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Punk wants to be the top guy but he acts annoyed when he has to go on a talk show for 5 minutes...


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

it's like taking the beard off Riker on star trek TNG....


Seriously though he still looks fine and I've never been one to care about how other guys dress themselves anyways.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Meh, it's gonna grow back in like 2 days anyway.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Camoron said:


> Punk wants to be the top guy but he acts annoyed when he has to go on a talk show for 5 minutes...


I think he's partly in character.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

18 pages of bullshit talking about Punk shaving...this is awful.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

max314 said:


> I think he's partly in character.


Punks a dick. I love how he tells fans to fuck off and is just generally rude to them, butt a few years agoo he wass the one begging for autographs and pictures.

Biggest hypocrite ever.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

iMiZFiT said:


> Punks a dick. I love how he tells fans to fuck off and is just generally rude to them, butt a few years agoo he wass the one begging for autographs and pictures.
> 
> Biggest hypocrite ever.


lmao, what? a few years ago, he was telling fans to fuck off in RoH...And yes, at some point, he was probably a fan in the audience asking for an autograph. Whats wrong with that? 

Is your problem more about the fact that he should remember he was once a fan? Why?


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

I find it humorous the black and white attitude that some here have... because I criticize punk for being arrogant and full of himself, I suddenly hate the man.. no.. we all have flaws in our personality and I'm simply pointing them out, he's still one of the best personalities the WWE has at the moment. Good on the mic, average in the ring. The mic is where it matters though in the end.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Why does PUNK have such bad skin for someone who doesn't smoke or drink?


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> lmao, what? a few years ago, he was telling fans to fuck off in RoH...And yes, at some point, he was probably a fan in the audience asking for an autograph. Whats wrong with that?
> 
> Is your problem more about the fact that he should remember he was once a fan? Why?


Whats wrong with that is that he should remember how it feels to be a fan and how much getting sa picture taken can mean to them or whatever.

Instead he got his push and acts like a bigshot.

Punk honestly needs to stop being such a dick. He's not a funny one or an endearing confident one, he is just a dick.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

lol only on here i guess. Where we have threads about Takers hair and now Punks lack of beard and they go tons of pages. i like the fact that Punk likes to change every now and then rather than look the same besdies different shirts for years


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm sure it won't bother me. Might be a little weird at first.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

He looks so odd now like hes bald again


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, 19 pages about something regular people do? I haven't read the thread, but I can only assume it's pages upon pages of Punk marks talking about how kewl he looks clean shaven and how their messiah has encouraged them to actually shave.

Punk marks and their obsessive homoeroticism knows no bounds.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

rcc said:


> Wow, 19 pages about something regular people do? I haven't read the thread, but I can only assume it's pages upon pages of Punk marks talking about how kewl he looks clean shaven.
> 
> Punk marksand their obsessive homoeroticism knows no bounds.


I'd say this thread is split 60/40 in favor of the anti-punk douche canoes tbh.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

iMiZFiT said:


> Whats wrong with that is that he should remember how it feels to be a fan and how much getting sa picture taken can mean to them or whatever.
> 
> Instead he got his push and acts like a bigshot.
> 
> Punk honestly needs to stop being such a dick. He's not a funny one or an endearing confident one, he is just a dick.


I guess taking time out of his schedule to spend time with a cancer-stricken fan just isnt enough?

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0218/549840/cm-punk/

also:










and










he's a dick to the windbag 21+ crowd who beg for his autograph. I dont blame him, as most of those guys are gunna go around and sell their newly autographed memorabilia on ebay.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

lol good for punk


----------



## Pavement_Saw (Oct 2, 2011)

Only dude I've ever seen look younger with a beard.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

rcc said:


> Wow, 19 pages about something regular people do? I haven't read the thread, but I can only assume it's pages upon pages of Punk marks talking about how kewl he looks clean shaven and how their messiah has encouraged them to actually shave.
> 
> Punk marks and their obsessive homoeroticism knows no bounds.


Actually it's 19 pages of Punk haters talking about how bad Punk is for shaving.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

omggg nooooo!! I'm going to die now! 

Seriously though I don't really like the look but it'll grow back so no big deal


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

The only reason I'm slightly bothered by this is because I was so used to him with the trimmed beard. But he switches up his look like twice a year so whatever.

At least he didnt go back to that pedo mustache.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

iHoneyBea said:


> The only reason I'm slightly bothered by this is because I was so used to him with the trimmed beard. But he switches up his look like twice a year so whatever.
> 
> At least he didnt go back to that pedo mustache.


ROFL thats some serious pedo/70's porn star stache right there...


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> ROFL thats some serious pedo/70's porn star stache right there...


Kinda looks like Burt Reynolds, but nonetheless it didnt suit him.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

i am not a fucking gay ......,who gives shit if he shaved.WOW! he's my favorite wrestler,but stil...
btw. he was almost clean shaved at MITB


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

Aloverssoulz said:


> Why does PUNK have such bad skin for someone who doesn't smoke or drink?


What are you implying?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Jesus fucking Christ

If he shaved his beard I don't see why it should concern you.

Men are supposed to shave their face and their genitals. Why do you all care?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

It'll grow back in 2 weeks.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

IWC will have it's reason as to why he loses the strap at EC if he does. :lol


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

that pic is amazing. Normally, I wouldn't care, but that pic makes him look more like a crackhead then usual


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks kinda like Jim Carrey.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Looks pretty funny at the moment but it'll probably look normal in a few weeks.


----------



## Watch Me Rise (Nov 14, 2011)

Contents of this thread:
5% people talking about Punk
95% people complaining about the amount of posts


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I really don't know what to think. I did laugh though. :lmao


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

He looks like Tony Horton except Tony Horton has a body that looks more like a world champion than CM Punk even though he's in his 50's.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol he kinda looks like someone's alcholic father on that photo with his breath smelling like vodka. 

Bad photo though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

he looks actually good


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> The only reason I'm slightly bothered by this is because I was so used to him with the trimmed beard. But he switches up his look like twice a year so whatever.
> 
> At least he didnt go back to that pedo mustache.


lmfao i forgot about the 'pedo' stache..looks also like a porn star


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

The just for men stach ftw


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Wait, so he shaved? And this is newsworthy... why, exactly?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Mojo Stark said:


> Wait, so he shaved? And this is newsworthy... why, exactly?


Because his fans are butt hurt over it


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's a video of the entire interview. 

http://www.sescoops.com/wrestling-news/wwe/punk-appears-with-new-look-wwe-to-release-attitude-dvd/


That picture was just a bad pic.


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

Ohoho cleaning up "the face" of the company I see. There ya go Punk, keep us on our toes.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

22 pages on whether a guy looks better with a beard or clean shaven :lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Meanwhile..

Down in Africa....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He fucking shaved. So what? This thread has went on for this long? FUCK!*


----------

